# Obedience Windfall!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

***is envious***


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^^^with her


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to keep going through my stuff and getting rid of it.. I give alot of it way but mine is more useless things.. I mean how many picture frames can you use.. I won 12 one weekend and was giving them away to anyone getting a title there ..lol.. I do like your haul better though..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I have to keep going through my stuff and getting rid of it...


Hang on to it, excellent wedding gifts!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

there's always the members marketplace on here....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a sweet deal. I wouldnt want anything that my old club had. Darn heavy home made stuff take 5-6 people to haul around. Now the new club.....I would deff. like to have some of that stuff. Doubt it will happen tho.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee  Sounds like a great haul!!


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice! I also keep most of the things that I get because you just never know what you might want in the future.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You struck GOLD! I need some of your mojo!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Score! Congrats.


----------

